

How one man escaped from a North Korean prison camp - kirillzubovsky
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/mar/16/escape-north-korea-prison-camp

======
maxharris
We need to think and act on principle, with a long-range outlook: stop sending
aid to countries that enslave and mass murder people.

Someday, people will look back the last 20 years of pragmatic policies on
North Korea and be ashamed. By sending food and other aid to North Korea, we
and others (China and America) have helped perpetuate this immoral regime.
Without that aid and the implicit moral sanction it carries, North Korea would
have collapsed long ago.

